# Mission Impossible



## Mindless (Dec 3, 2003)

Is it impossible to lose 4 lbs in 3 days?  If so, how?
Thanks.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 3, 2003)

4 lbs of what?


----------



## Leslie (Dec 3, 2003)

Water- yes.
Fat- no.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Dec 3, 2003)

Mission Impossible


----------



## Randy (Dec 3, 2003)

Join the marines... Just tell your boot camp drill instructor you want to lose 4lbs in 3 days.   I guarantee, he will make it happen my friend


----------



## Leslie (Dec 3, 2003)

Ok per his journal he has to drop weight for wrestling to meet a weight class. There are many ways to drop water weight in a few days. I lost 8 pounds of water in 2 days while prepping for my contest.
When is the weigh in?


----------



## KataMaStEr (Dec 3, 2003)

Spit a lot, wrap yourself in one of those garbage plastic bags and do some running. You???ll lose the water. That???s what the guys at me school do


----------



## Randy (Dec 3, 2003)

I told ya...

Joining the Marines is the most effective way


----------



## Downtown Guy (Dec 3, 2003)

For quick, temporary weight loss of water to make a specific weight for a wrestling match, nothing beats a steam room.  You can easily lose 5-6 lbs an hour this way.  It beats the the hell out of sitting on the commode eating Ex-Lax like it's candy!     

When I used this method to lose weight for a match, I would always hit the scale for the officials as early as possible(usually 2-3 hours before my match).  I would then immediately eat a sensible meal and hydrate myself to get my strength back for the match.  

This is only a short-term solution.  Get your nutrition plan together and gradually lose the weight so you can avoid such drastic measures.


----------



## Mindless (Dec 3, 2003)

Steam Room?  Anyway to make one of them with the shower ? 
I know to run, but i don't know if I could make it just running.  How much does hair way, I've got to much.


----------



## Mindless (Dec 3, 2003)

Saturday is the way, Leslie


----------



## plouffe (Dec 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> Water- yes.
> Fat- no.



Shit I've lost 8 pounds in one wrestling practice once. *3 hours.


----------



## Mindless (Dec 3, 2003)

Wearing what?


----------



## Downtown Guy (Dec 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by plouffe *_
> Shit I've lost 8 pounds in one wrestling practice once. *3 hours.



Plouffe, that must have been a heated wrestling room - and the coach put a new man on you every two minutes.


Mindless, as Leslie suggested, there are lots of ways to lose that water weight.  You can run in the shower, in place that is.    
Think of ways to sweat.  The K-Masters idea of working out in those plastic suits works, but you have to be careful not to let your body temperature get too high.  Hell, it could kill ya'!  Whatever you do, don't cut your hair!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 3, 2003)

A steam room  is not ideal since the air in the room is already saturated with air, hence less will evaporate off your skin.  If you have access to a suana this would be best.  What is your weight class and is this for a tourney?  Personally, I would go little to no carb until you weigh in and then hammer the carbs 20-30 mins before your first match.  You should drop at least 4 lbs in 3 days plus you will have the added advantage of a huge insulin rush just before your match.  If you are doing a tourney, you may crash for your second match, but if you hit up some high GI carbs before that one you should be fine.  I used to wrestle up a weight class so this was never an issue for me since I never had to suck weight.


----------



## Downtown Guy (Dec 3, 2003)

Steam always worked well for me.  My gym has a sauna next door to the steam room allowing for easy steam/sauna intervals.  That solves any evaporation problem.

Dale, your carb idea is superb!


----------



## Downtown Guy (Dec 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Didn't J'BO say she was taking she was taking her date to the steam room     Now imagine her butt pushed up against that steamy glass




The co-ed steam room - now THAT'S the way to lose weight!


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Didn't J'BO say she was taking she was taking her date to the steam room     Now imagine her butt pushed up against that steamy glass


Now Randy!!  JBo is a beautiful woman who deserves your respect as well as admiration.  She is a great person who also happens to have an awesome body... what you wrote about her is kinda disrespectful.. even though I know you love her and her butt.


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Sapphire,
> 
> I really didn't intend for it to be.  But after you mention it, I guess your right..  I was just joking.  But I will will remove it.



I knew you were joking.. but Jen is a friend of mine and I thought it sounded kinda yucky... what you wrote that is...  BUT of course you were joking and actually meant it as a compliment in a guyish sort of way...


----------



## Randy (Dec 4, 2003)

Ok Sappire,  it's gone.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Downtown Guy *_
> For quick, temporary weight loss of water to make a specific weight for a wrestling match, nothing beats a steam room.  You can easily lose 5-6 lbs an hour this way.  It beats the the hell out of sitting on the commode eating Ex-Lax like it's candy!
> 
> When I used this method to lose weight for a match, I would always hit the scale for the officials as early as possible(usually 2-3 hours before my match).  I would then immediately eat a sensible meal and hydrate myself to get my strength back for the match.
> ...




But you gain half that back quickly

do this. Go to your pharmacy and purchase *Aqua Ban* (or puchase it online) and take it *AS* directed and with 8oz of water with each serving.  you will need to drink 1 gallon of water daily or more.

*DO NOT ABUSE DIURETICS!!!!!!*


----------



## Randy (Dec 4, 2003)

Hey look there is doctor Babsie


----------



## Sapphire (Dec 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Ok Sappire,  it's gone.



Thanks Babe... you are a doll!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 4, 2003)

that's what they call me


----------



## Randy (Dec 5, 2003)

Your welcome Sapphire


----------



## Brando457 (Dec 7, 2003)

buy a sweat band from sports authority and also wear a sweat shirt/sweat pants a jacket and lots of clothing go out and run! also drink alot of water so you piss it all out.


----------



## plouffe (Dec 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Downtown Guy *_
> Plouffe, that must have been a heated wrestling room - and the coach put a new man on you every two minutes.




Downtown Guy - People loose 5 pounds easy during a practice, I've seen 12 pounds, 1 practice. No rubber suits, just sweatshirts/pants... many layers. And yes, it is heated, you step in the son of a bitch and u start sweating without doing anything.


----------



## Downtown Guy (Dec 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by plouffe *_
> Downtown Guy - People loose 5 pounds easy during a practice, I've seen 12 pounds, 1 practice. No rubber suits, just sweatshirts/pants... many layers. And yes, it is heated, you step in the son of a bitch and u start sweating without doing anything.



I agree.  I typically lost five to six lbs in wrestling practice wearing multiple layers of sweatshirts and sweatpants in a room heated to 88 degrees.  Never wore plastic or rubber.  

But as you know, that is simply water weight.  Once you consume a good meal and rehydrate yourself, you gain most of it back.    

BTW, Mindless, did you make weight for your match?


----------



## BigKev75 (Dec 9, 2003)

suna suit, sweats, jump rope.  When i wrestled in high school well i should say freshman year, thats how i made weight.  We also had a exercise bike in the boiler room.  But the day of the match i would bring a GOOD meal with LOTS of water.


----------

